

Translation Platform Gengo Raises $12M Funding Round Led By Intel Capital - robertlaing
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/22/translation-platform-gengo-raises-12m-funding-round-led-by-intel-capital/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
pixelcort
Congratulations!

